# Bfp? 7-8 dpo



## Grateful12

I’ve been getting faint faint positives for a couple of days. 
I’m having awful symptoms!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:bfp:


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like a BFP


----------



## DobbyForever

I see it as well :)


----------



## Grateful12

Thanks all! 
Nice to know I’m not seeing things!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Definitely Bfp!


----------



## Grateful12

I have taken a frer today.. bfn


----------



## crazy4baby09

Oh no, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Grateful12

Another negative this morning


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no I'm so sorry


----------



## Grateful12

Going off symptoms I think the day I ovulated may be the day I got my first faint positive putting me at 6dpo today.. 
would a Hcg test detect ovulation?!


----------

